# circuito de proteccion



## thelscIVRF (Oct 19, 2007)

ola amigos necesito un circuito que proteja una fuente regulada de 2 a 15 voltios 2amperios contra cortocircuitos y que al mismo tiempo encienda un led para señalizar un corto luego pulsar un reset y que funcionase de nuevo


es posible esto?

gracias


----------



## ciri (Oct 19, 2007)

Contra corto circuito un fusible bien dimensionado, no hay nada mejor que eso!. y el led es fácil de aplicar.

Pero con respecto al botón de reset, no creo que sea algo muy bueno!.

Otra idea podría ser simular el sistema de funcionamiento de una proteccion térmica, que estas tienen algo que se puede llamar "reset".

Un problema frente a esto:

Si colocas un botón común y corriente que cualquier persona pueda presionar o se pueda presionar por simple error, no es nada bueno, debido a que en caso de cortocircuito la proteccion funciona y abre la alimentación, pero si por algo o alguien este botón se presiona sin haber solucionado la falla, el cortocircuito se volverá a dar, volviendo a ocasionar problemas en el equipo.


----------



## thelscIVRF (Oct 20, 2007)

tienes razon pero no creo k nadie vaya apresionar el boton por error si tienes ese circuito que te pido me lo puedes pasar o decirme alguna pagina para encontrarlo si no tiene boton de reset no pasa nada


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 20, 2007)

Si hubieran buscado un poco

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-regulable-0-50-v-0-5-amp-9940/


----------



## ciri (Oct 20, 2007)

Si bueno. pero el preguntaba específicamente por la proteccion.

En fin!.


ahí esta.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 21, 2007)

Si miran el circuito encontraran:

1) Proteccion por sobrecorriente mediante sensado sobre resistencia shunt
2) Bloqueo de corte 
3) Reset manual del bloqueo

Faltaria el led pero no creo que sea dificil intercalar este


----------

